# Halloween Themed Drinking Games



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, the halloween partys I go to are for adults that like to drink. We always end up playing beer pong, flip cup, kings and queens. Those get boring after awhile. My question is do you know of any halloween themed drinking games?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Divinedinnerparty.com has a cool idea for a shot game. It is an ongoing one but it sounds like fun.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Do a search on party games here...There are quite a few and many can be changed enough to be drinking games.


----------

